# المواضيع الخاصه بالطائرات الهليكوبتر



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
كل ما تريد معرفته عن الطائرات الهيليكوبتر​ 
شارك برايك من اقوي الدول التي تمتلك اسطول طيارات هيليكوبترفي الشرق الاوسط​ 


 ألية اقلاع الهليكوبتر وتزانها !!​ 
اصغر طياره هيليكوبتر تصنعها اليابان​ 
ارجوا منكم المساعدة في صناعة هليوكبتر حقيقية​ 
تطوير الطيارات المصريه من طراز طيارات شينوك ch-47​ 
الأنواع الثلاثة لتصميم الطائرة السمتية (الهليكوبتر) مع سؤال عن ايها اكثر ضجيجا؟​ 
ما هى الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى مراوح طائرات الهليكوبتر ؟ 

دروس فيديو رائعه لتصنيع طائره هليكوبتر​


----------

